# Table saw sled runner



## CecilD (Jan 6, 2009)

Has any one used HDPE for runners on a sled? Any advantage over wood?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You mean besides less friction and not susceptible to changes in humidity? None at all.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Rick is right. You just have to make sure you use enough screws to prevent deflection and that your screws don't cause it to bulge. It's probably a good idea to capture it in a dado for the same reasons.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I've used HDPE, but greatly prefer 1/4" birch ply.

Ply is super stable, tough end grain is your bearing surface, and the end grain holds wax. Your runners do not need to go all the way to the bottom of the slot, as your slots have the sides relieved below 1/4"...

If you look closely, your slots probably look like this:









Note that there isn't anything to ride against at the bottom of the sides…

The other beauty of plywood is that you can place the runners in the waxed slots, apply glue, weight down the sled floor, and you'll have perfectly aligned runners. Once the glue sets, simply flip the tool over and add a few screws. Great sleds in minutes of actual work….


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

It's slicker. Though I believe it was delrin I used. I love delrin. Great plastic.


----------

